# WANTED: audrina's hair.



## hxpe (Dec 6, 2008)

I REALLY love dark hair and after searching, I've come to find that Audrina's hair (from the hills if any of you watch it) is my type.
The problem is, I have no idea what to do to my hair in order to obtain her color. i dont want to dye it and then have it fade out in a few days and i cant afford to go to a professional to get it done so im trying to do it myself. any help/feedback would be appreciated!

here's a picture:


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 6, 2008)

hmm it looks like natural black... I only use Nice and Easy hair dye... it's the best. I have been dying my hair black for years now and I have tried many many hair dyes.... they all faded but Nice and Easy doesn't... it comes with a very nice weekly conditioner. I suggest having a good system to section off the hair and if your hair is as long as hers, you will deff need 2 boxes if this is your first time doing an all over application.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 6, 2008)

Umm..I dont think it looks like black, I think its darkest brown. It also looks like it might have a small amount of either dark red or purple in the dark brown as it has a reddish purpley shine... I am not to sure of what you could use to dye it though, as I usually get my hair done this shade, but its done at the salon. Good luck and let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 6, 2008)

What is your hair color right now?

If its blonde you should go darkest brown dye

if its brown you should go with soft black dye

I recently had brown with blonde highlights and i was tired of it so i dyed it with loreal soft black dye and it looks very similar to the picture.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 6, 2008)

I use clairol natural instincts in nutmeg and it is almost identical to her color. It's very rich dark brown.


----------



## hxpe (Dec 6, 2008)

my hairs a brown color- not too light, not dark, either. 
i dont wanna dye my hair full blown black, though, so i guess ill try out the soft black dye. any of you girls have any suggestions as to which last longer and doesnt fade? 
my hair is just about her length so ill be needing two of the same dyes?
hah sorry if im asking too many questions, i just dont wanna screw this up. xD

thanks for the replies


----------



## hxpe (Dec 6, 2008)

does the clairol natural instincts nutmeg dye last long?
i was thinking of this dye but im planning on doing some more research first:


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 6, 2008)

here is wat my hair looked like after dying it from light brown to soft black. Bad lighting but its a little lighter than this


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG your hair is beautiful!!! ^^^^ 

But that color on her looks like a Brown Black to me!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 6, 2008)

^^I LOVE your hair!!


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Natural Black has hints of brownish red lights in it... that's why I say natural black because it isn't a matte one dimensional color. The nice and Easy has "highlights and lowlights" in it somehow... a very nice color. But a dark brown would work nicely if your hair is light  colored.


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hxpe* 

 
_does the clairol natural instincts nutmeg dye last long?
i was thinking of this dye but im planning on doing some more research first:



_

 
I've tried Garnier and I personally don't like it... it faded like none other for me. HTH


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 7, 2008)

i can see from the pictures its a base 3. not quite black but not quite brown. i can see from the pictures that there is no red running through it... thats due to fading on the ends and the colour not grabbing properly. however that could be due to my screen resolution... if i'm wrong, its possibly theres something like a 4-5 colour running through it, but only a few sections. in some ways, it looks as if her hair has a dark base colour on top, then a slightly lighter colour underneath, possibly 4.3 something but i'm not sure, its hard to tell due to flash. 

i don't know about box colours because personally i think they're horrible and don't use them on my hair. i doubt you can buy a flat base colour. i know they do have numbers on them, but i doubt you'll be able to buy a base colour on its own without buying a tube of colour and releaser from a hairdressing suppliers. but yeah, my guess is 3.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 7, 2008)

This is what my hair colour currently looks like - I got fed up with box dyes that faded too fast so I went to Sally's and got Ion colour in 2N and 10 volume developer, mixed it up and went to town.


----------



## hxpe (Dec 7, 2008)

aw your hairs gorgeous!
thanks everyone for the replies, really appreciate it, tons of help.
im just about to just to sallys and bring a picture and see what they recommend or just wait till i get a job and go to a professional lol..


----------



## viverr (Dec 7, 2008)

If it's any help, here's what Audrina herself said on her blog about her hair: 
"_ As for my hair, I get it done when I think it's looking faded, I prefer not to "dye" it, I ask for a dark gloss. It's healthier and keeps your hair silky, as for cut...long layers."
_Audrina Patridge - official web site - photos, news, blog, bio


----------



## mistella (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *viverr* 

 
_If it's any help, here's what Audrina herself said on her blog about her hair: 
" As for my hair, I get it done when I think it's looking faded, I prefer not to "dye" it, I ask for a dark gloss. It's healthier and keeps your hair silky, as for cut...long layers."
Audrina Patridge - official web site - photos, news, blog, bio_

 
thats what i do, get the gloss. my hairstylist uses black hair gloss but mixes in a little red & brown so it has dimension. it lasts about 6 months & isnt as damaging. and my hair is super shiny afterward


----------



## meaghan<3 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just dyed my hair tonight with Revlon Colorist in #40 Dark Brown.  My hair is like medium brown and this gave me her exact coloring and my hair is EXTRA shiny!!  Good luck and let us know what you decide to use and how it comes out!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that pic makes her hair look darker because it's def not black.. it is a nice color though


----------



## hxpe (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah its not lack, its just a really dark brown and thats what im looking for except im trying to find something tat wont fade away in a month or so.


----------



## zzoester (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't dye your hair black, even soft black will be darker than Audrina's hair IMO. I would consider her hair the darkest brown before black. I agree that Natural Instincts is great. It says it washes out in like 28 shampoos or something but I am a natural brunette and I use the soft black natural instincts and only recolor my hair every 2.5-3 mo.


----------

